# New member, sayin hi



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello all, im new to the board. Ive been reading everything on this board for a while...its the reason i have piranhas. I have one red belly piranha about 2'' and just got a Rhom that is about 2.5-3''. I actually wanted to get an elongatus, but i just found my Rhom at a great lfs about 2 weeks ago. I love him already. He is getting used to me pretty quickly. I have some decent pics of him. He is currently in a 55 gallon with a tetra tec pf500 filter and i also have a power head. I unfortunately got a weak model b/c when i bought it i was thinking the number on it meant the flow rate like some do, but it didnt. So that power head will go to the red belly and im going to get one that flows 300gph for him.


----------



## Bobby_0147 (Feb 19, 2004)

cool fish. Got any pics of your reds?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

welcome to pfury


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

no pics of my red, sorry....its at my girlfriend's place. she loves it...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Welcome to P-Fury. Nice fish you got there. I just want to let you know that it is not a rhom, but Serrasalmus Compressus. Very nice fish :nod:


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I just wanted to say Welcome to the site

:welcome:

its nice to have new members, and you seem sain so its a double bonus


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

welcome, thats a nice lookin fish there, the tank looks nice too but i think you awt

to put up a back ground


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Cool pics! Looks extremely mean. What is his temperment been like since you've had him? Are you feeding him a good diet?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Welcome
wes


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Welcome to the site bro! Very nice looking serra you got on your hands.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Welcome!!



fishofury said:


> that it is not a rhom, but Serrasalmus Compressus. Very nice fish :nod:
> [snapback]866976[/snapback]​


 ^ debatable. I was thinking the same thing at first, those spots are suspect.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

:welcome: pretty cool fish, he looks like he has a demonic smile


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice looking fish you've got there!









Welcome to the site, you'll find answers to anything you may need help with (P related of course) on here...

Look forward to seeing more of your fish too!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

:welcome:

Welcome to the board. Nice rhom you have there.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

welcome, and nice rhom man!


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

he kinda does look like a compressus from some of the pictures i saw, but he also looks like a lot of the rhom pictures. until he grows more and i can definately tell, im going to go with what the fish store said. they are the best fish store i have been to...www.thatfishplace.com... very knowledagable(sp) people there and they have all the rest of the fish labeled correctly with the common names and scientific names. if anyone lives around Lancaster, Pa i suggest you check it out if you havent already.

he was just caught wild before i got him and the fish store had been trying to get him to eat pellets unsuccessfully. i have just been feeding him livebearers right now b/c he isnt quite used to me yet...no feeder fish. once he is used to me i will train him to eat white fish and squid and krill and all the good stuff. there is also a crawfish in with him, so if he gets hungry one day he will probably eat him. im also going to try crickets...but when i put one in the other day and left it there for the day he didnt touch it...and when i took it out it was still alive!







he had been clinging to the hood the whole time.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

nice fish you have there and welcome to P-FURY


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey man, welcome to PFury








That's a great Serra, btw!

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------

